# FS: Tivo (160Gb) + Cachecard Rev 2.2 with 512Mb of memory + SONY VTX-D800U



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

As Title. Worked up to when the service was pulled, but hasn't been switched on since. 

The cachecard will have to be installed as I pulled it with the intention of selling seperately.

£50 inc P&P


----------

